# Feedback on Digiweb for Home Phone and BB



## Passport1 (6 Feb 2011)

Hi 
Anyone using Digiweb (www.digiweb.ie) as their home  phone and BB provider and any of their bundle offerings e.g. Anyone subscribing to the Metro Chatterbox Broadband & Phone Bundle 

What are forum users experiences of this company and support and product offerings and value for money and line quality and speed.  

Thoughts/Feedback/Suggestions/Experiences?
Thanks


----------



## helllohello (6 Feb 2011)

have digiweb for about 4 years now for BB and home phone. i find them very reliable. i only have problems with connection when the weather is very bad.  would recommend them.


----------



## pudds (6 Feb 2011)

Reviews here


----------



## Passport1 (12 Feb 2011)

Feedback doesnt seem very positive from link provided by pudds

Any they really that bad - anyone on forum here using them and got positive things to say or would recommend them?

Thanks


----------

